# Database Discussions > Oracle >  A good book for Oracle DBA?

## luca2000

Hi,
I have been working on Oracle for 13 years as Pl/Slq developer, even if I often deal with tuning and manage activities.
Now I'd like to read something for becoming a DBA. In addition of Oracle Administrator's Guide, Oracle Concepts and Oracle Backupand Recovery Guide, is there any book of Oracle Press or something else I could read on this topics? I'd lke to read a book for DBA rather than just reading the tipical Oracle Manuals, do you mean?
What do you advise?
Thanks!

----------


## 5ive

hi
you can visit this site
http://www.oraclegroup.ir
you can find everything about Oracle DBA in this site

----------


## nelson111

> hi
> you can visit this site
> http://www.oraclegroup.ir
> you can find everything about Oracle DBA in this site


 Thats nice you shared a nice link in you post, it will be very good for information.I appreciate your sharing; I like it because I was searching some stuff about Oracle DBA from a few day. It is very helpful for me.

----------


## db_a

Hi,

Please visit - http://www.oraclesql-plsql.com/ebooks.html

----------

